# il ne manquerait plus que ça



## Ciara

_"J'ai l'impression qu'il frappe la toile de mon parachute. Elle claque au-dessus de ma tête. *Manquerait plus que* l'enveloppe se déchire. Il faut absolument que je débite quelque chose, n'importe quoi, pour raccommoder cette trouille qui commence à filer."_

This rest of this extract is fine - but I can't find an equivalent for "Manquerait plus que..."
I know it's the verb manquer in the conditional but how you would translate it is beyond me!

Thank you for your patience! 

*Moderator note*: Multiple threads merged to create this one.  See also the main discussion at Il ne manquait plus que ça, with attention to the conditional version (using _manquerait_) starting in post #25.


----------



## valerie

My dictionary says for: Il ne manquerait plus que ça: that really woud be the end

That really would be the end if the enveloppe (?) would tear up!


----------



## Ciara

I think 'enveloppe' can mean 'cover', so:

_It would really be the end if the cover split open._

That sounds right to me! Thanks Valerie!


----------



## la grive solitaire

Hi Ciara,

"[Il ne] manquerait plus que ça" has the sense of "that's all I would need [to have happen]."


----------



## fetchezlavache

_last thing i need_ would be the cover to tear up...


----------



## Jabote

Aaaaah ! fetchez ! You're definitely the one !


----------



## la grive solitaire

Great, fetchez!   How about:

 "Last thing I need is for the cover to rip [apart]"


----------



## fetchezlavache

voilà. "rip apart'. youpiiiiiiiii !!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sloppy

Il ne manquerait plus que ça!

Not sure how to translate that in English. It's got a sarcastic undertone...

Wouldn't we just need that?
Great(!) just what we needed!


----------



## SwissPete

That takes the cake!


----------



## deddish

"Great, just what we needed!" Is found quite commonly. To make it more sarcastic make sure the stress is on the <i>just</i>, and you'll be just fine.


----------



## Franglais1969

SwissPete said:


> That takes the cake!



In BE:

*That takes the biscuit!*


----------



## Bunnicula

You could also use "That's all we need!" with an emphasis on "all"


----------



## veryshy

"Il ne manquerait que ça" is used when you have many problems, then somebody  brought some bad news ! 
e.i. While my mom was making up the house, my younger brother spoilt a bottle of milk on the carpet! Mom shouted;" Il ne manque plus que ça!"


----------



## sorry66

As if I didn't have enough to deal with/be going on with!


----------



## Mulac

Bonjour 

Je cherche la meilleure façon de traduire la phrase suivante vers l'anglais :

- Tu ne vas pas devenir sentimentale tout à coup.
- Manquerait plus que ça!

J'ai déjà fait un peu de recherche et j'ai trouvé "that's done it", mais je me demande s'il n'y a pas d'autres traductions parce que "that's done it" me paraît un peu bizarre..

D'avance merci!


----------



## BacchusTO

Bonjour,

En traduisant par "It'sthe only thing missing now", j'ai peur que tu perde le sens ironique.
L'équivalent le plus adapté que j'aie trouvé est "That's on top of everything!" (ou "That would be on top of everything!").


----------



## CarlosRapido

Pourquoi essayer de traduite cette expression qui a des équivalents déjà bien établis en anglais... 'That would be the day!...'Don't count on it!'.


----------



## livvie

Hello,

In this context you could use :that's all we_ (the royal we)_ need.


----------



## franc 91

You could use the 'less royal' - that's all I need!


----------



## livvie

franc 91 said:


> You could use the 'less royal' - that's all I need!



Yes indeedy, just depends on how dramatic you want to be!


----------



## SwissPete

"That would be the last straw".


----------



## Mulac

Un grand merci pour toutes vos réponses !

J'aime surtout celle de CarlosRapido, "don't count on it".

Thanks !


----------



## franc 91

Frankly, I don't think that is the right translation for it.


----------



## CarlosRapido

franc 91 said:


> Frankly, I don't think that is the right translation for it.



Don't get stuck on the words...convey the meaning;  that should be the prime directive of any translation work.


----------



## franc 91

It's not a matter of sticking on words, that simply is not what it means et basta


----------



## Oddmania

_Don't count on it_ is more like _Definitely not!_ or _No way!_ I would've said just as SwissPete, or maybe _That would take the cake!_


----------



## Mulac

Or maybe _"that'd be right!"_? 

As far as I understand, it is a rather sarcastic way of saying _'of course not'._ Or am I wrong?


----------



## CarlosRapido

franc 91 said:


> It's not a matter of sticking on words, that simply is not what it means et basta



Je prend ce "basta" comme une forme d'animosité à mon égard et qui n'a pas sa place sur ce forum.  Je vous prie de remarquer que mon commentaire n'était en aucun cas péjoratif et ne meritais pas ce genre de réponse...


----------



## CarlosRapido

Mulac said:


> Or maybe _"that'd be right!"_?
> 
> As far as I understand, it is a rather sarcastic way of saying _'of course not'._ Or am I wrong?



Yes, you are absolutely right, which means that most of the corresponding similar english espressions would fit as a proper translation...


----------



## Omelette

Just to add my voice to those of SwissPete, franc 91 and oddmania. ‘Don’t count on it’ is indeed an idiom. And so scores on those grounds.
 Unfortunately, it doesn’t mean ‘manquerait plus que ça’.


----------



## petit1

Bonjour à tous,
Quelle expression choisiriez-vous pour dire "_Il ne manquerait plus que ça_" ?
Est-ce que '_That would be the last straw_.' correspond à cette idée ? Vous avez certainement beaucoup mieux à proposer.
Merci.


----------



## joelooc

That would top it all (off)
to top it all - English-French Dictionary WordReference.com


----------



## moustic

Both suggestions are OK or: _That would (really) take the biscuit!_


----------



## petit1

Merci pour ces bonnes idées *joelooc* et *moustic*.


----------



## Topsie

*That's all I/you/we need!* |


----------



## petit1

Thank you very much *Topsie* . This is another good option.


----------



## Itisi

Actually, I agree with *CarlosRapido*'s suggestions at #21 for the context at #19.


----------



## broglet

Omelette said:


> Just to add my voice to those of SwissPete, franc 91 and oddmania. ‘Don’t count on it’ is indeed an idiom. And so scores on those grounds.
> Unfortunately, it doesn’t mean ‘manquerait plus que ça’.


Just in case anyone was about to suggest it, a faulty idiom that doesn't mean the right thing either is "You can't make an omelette without breaking egos".


----------

